# Combo w/o Sparky on the Weeb. Nov. 2010



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Went to the Weeb. for a little fishun w/o Sparky.  First off, spotted some duckies. What to do,------------, no Sparky.. Couldn't resist. did my patented sneak, jumped em and downed 2. One was a cripple and immediately dove/swam and went into brush on the opposite side. Man, I miss Sparky. Anyway crossed downstream and went to the area where I last saw him. Of course no sign. Waded along the bank looking under brush and finally say a little tell tale blue spectrum on a wing. Went to grab him but missed and the chase was on. Luckily I was able to chase him down and grab him. Man I miss Sparky!!!!! I don't like, at all, the risk of losing one. :evil: :evil:
Any way, did some fishun and had moderate success. Caught about 8-10 with 3 being about the size that I posted. It was a gooooooooood day but I sure miss my buddy. 
For all you trout huggers, all were released healthy. If I had caught any whities, I would have kept a few. 

[attachment=1:cbvqy5m4]Weeb feb. ducks.jpg[/attachment:cbvqy5m4]

[attachment=0:cbvqy5m4]Weeb. feb..jpg[/attachment:cbvqy5m4]


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Combo w/o Sparky on the Weeb. Feb 2010*

I love your fishing posts...a true dog lover like me!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Combo w/o Sparky on the Weeb. Feb 2010*

Feb 2010? Man, you really need sparky back!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 .
Sorry, corrected it to Nov. Don't know why I put Feb. ????


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's great that you were able to get out, even though you ended up doing all the dog work. Nice lookin' bow. Best of luck with Sparky.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Leaky said:


> lunkerhunter2 .
> Sorry, corrected it to Nov. Don't know why I put Feb. ????


I had to take a second look when i seen it. You almost lost your cool there Fred. You can't shoot ducks in Feb. :lol: Nice job by the way. 8)


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice to hear ya out & about doin the multitask thing, hope Sparky can join ya soon.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

Leaky,

I know Sparky is your dog and fishing/hunting pal. But, for those of us who don't know - what happened to him? when will he be back in action?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Lefty,
The next to last day of duck hunting (Jan 210) he came back to me with a duck but was on 3 legs/ Ended up being a damaged Infrspinatus muscle/tendon (shoulder muscle) that usually requires surgery to fix but since the muscle hadn't gone into "contracture" (muscle then withers away) we opted to see if he could heal naturally. It takes about a year. Well since he seemed to be doing real good and his muscle had come back to normal (had lost a lot of muscle mass), decided to take him on a short fishing and maybe one jump shot at a duck to see how well he was about 3 weeks ago. Well, would you believe I had leash in hand and he had just come in from the back yard and he came up to me on 3 legs again only it's the other leg now. Have no idea what happened!!! Same muscle, other shoulder. We're seeing an orthopedic surgeon next week.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

LEAKY,

I am sorry to hear about the shoulder problems. Tough stuff. I sincerely hope that he makes a full recovery and you two have many more fun filled days on the river in the next few years.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Dang, Leeky, I am really sorry to hear that Sparky is having more problems.  

But it is good that you are getting out anyway. Great fish and ducks by the way! Just don't start retrieving your ducks in your mouth!!  :shock:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

cpierce,
Thanks mam.   It helps to have someone else care.  But,-------------, on a positive note I just had to take him for a very quick trip yesterday to the Weeb. and quickly found a small flock of mallards, jumped em, and got 1 drake, and he went wild retrieving, prancing and showing off. Let him romp a bit then headed home. No sign of hurting, but of course, he's in "drive". Later that evening he took to limping quit a bit but by this am he was much better. All in all, I think it was worth it for both of us. Man, is he a happy dog out there. Couldn't do any fishing since our holes are frozen.  Probably just as well or he would have been even more lame.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, when you do get to take him out, he will probably be so excited he'll retrieve your fish for you!!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

cpierce ,
Would your believe, he's already been doing that for 7 yrs!!!!!  I miss his help/fun. I've already been the recipient of negative posts about that but after I explained he only retrieves what I allow, and then only after I've decide to keep it, mostly whities, I seem to have gotten elitists off my back. I've even been flamed with a mistaken identity on the river of a bad "dog running wild" posts that eventually resulted in an apologies. It's been kind of interesting.  God, I wnt him back as by companion/bud.


----------

